# Puppy feeding specifics questions , observations..



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, it's a good food if she's doing well on it  I feed all my dogs 3 times/day, but you can go down to two feeds at 6 mos. I believe my spoos were eating 1/2 cup per feeding, and I fed them 4 times/day at Margot's age. Now they eat about 2 1/2 cups/day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't directly answer all of your questions (especially since I cook for my dogs now) but I would make sure the food is appropriate for large breed puppies and/or is rated for all life stages. I would continue feeding 3X per day until probably about 5-6 months old and feed the amount recommended on the bag for her projected adult weight (or current weight as the bag notes). Use part of her daily ration as training treats and feed another portion in a good puzzle chew toy.


----------



## MargotandMom (Jan 22, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, it's a good food if she's doing well on it  I feed all my dogs 3 times/day, but you can go down to two feeds at 6 mos. I believe my spoos were eating 1/2 cup per feeding, and I fed them 4 times/day at Margot's age. Now they eat about 2 1/2 cups/day.





Ooh thanks! I think I'll start buying the biggest bag they have then! 2 1/2 cups!! I don't think I've calculated how big this thing is gonna be :alberteinstein: haha she's too much I just LOVE her!!!!


----------



## MargotandMom (Jan 22, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I can't directly answer all of your questions (especially since I cook for my dogs now) but I would make sure the food is appropriate for large breed puppies and/or is rated for all life stages. I would continue feeding 3X per day until probably about 5-6 months old and feed the amount recommended on the bag for her projected adult weight (or current weight as the bag notes). Use part of her daily ration as training treats and feed another portion in a good puzzle chew toy.



Ooh thank you!! I'm not quite brave enough to cook! I like that thought about the puzzle toy and treats - I didn't even think of that!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MargotandMom said:


> Ooh thank you!! I'm not quite brave enough to cook! I like that thought about the puzzle toy and treats - I didn't even think of that!!!



I had to change from kibble to home cooking because I recently did NutriScan analyses for my three and they all have such varied things they can and can't eat that I have not been able to find a commercial food that works for all of them so home cooking is it for us!

Using kibble to advantage in training and promoting liking chew toys is awesome.


----------

